# Photo Philes!



## Pipp (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to our new Photo Philes Phorum! 

Please be advised this forum is not for people with slow connections! 

In order to at least try and help our under powered members enjoy this section, we're asking that people don't postmore than five photos per page.

We will also be looking at starting a new thread when a phile is over five pages -- and will not let any philesgo over 10 pages.

The Moderators will be starting most of the threads, but members are also welcome to do so.

We're askingthat users try and limiit the size of each photo by using the reduction modes on their software, or by using Photobucket's 'edit' feature or a similar internet photo service to reduce the sizes. 

We'd rather not see photos larger than *250k*,with a width no wider than *500 pixels*.

Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 1, 2006)

Binkie Bunnies

Bunny Tails

Bunny Tongues

Cages Only 1 (now closed)

Dead Bunny Flops

Dissaproving Rabbits

Favorite Hiding Spots

Edmonton Rabbit Show (2006)

Greedy bunnies pigging out

Let's See Your Neighborhood

Messy Bunnies

Mischevious Bunnies

NIC Cages Only

No Rabbits Allowed 1 (now closed)

Other Pet Pictures

Snuggle Buns

Spring Pictures

Squished Rabbits

Wetaskiwin Rabbit Show (2006)

Wild Bunnies

Yawning Pics


----------



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2007)

Photos posted between May 9th and June 9th are missing. For the immediate future, we'll be leaving the blank headers in place where they can serve as a reminder to the people who posted them, although they are scheduled to be deleted soon.

Also missing area few scattered dates in 2006 and early 2007, and all photos on the old forum that were posted one-per-page using the 'Browse' function that is now disabled.

We're asking members to please re-post their missing pics. 

We're no longer allowing downloads, but you can use a photo-sharing site like Photobucket to post. 

(See directions here). 

Photobucket: A Visual Guide

Another reminder: Photo Philes is a phorum for "themed" photos, not for casual shots of your bunnies, although there are "themes" for almost every breed and color -- if you don't see one that fits your bunny, PM Tiny's Mom! 



sas


----------



## Lassie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,I would like to know how do I put my pictures on here..........Delia


----------



## zweistein (Mar 20, 2010)

hello, so this is a subforum for what exactly? posting random photos of our bunnies 1 thread for each user? i'm sorry but i didnt understand from first view..


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 22, 2010)

*zweistein wrote: *


> hello, so this is a subforum for what exactly? posting random photos of our bunnies 1 thread for each user?


No - that's a pretty good description of the Bunny Blogs forum, though. 

The threads in the Photo Philes forum are each on a specific theme, and anyone who has a picture of their bun which fits that theme can post in that thread. The moderator has to approve any new thread in the Photo Philes forum. 

There's also a sub-forum under Photo Philes called "Camera Corner", which is for discussion of cameras and photography in general. People can ask questions about cameras and pictures, and post pictures for help and comment (on the picture, as opposed to the bunny in it).


----------

